

Mos Def force fed according to Guantanamo procedure [video] - lemming
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2013/jul/08/mos-def-force-fed-guantanemo-bay-video

======
falk
This is absolutely appalling.

~~~
antoinevg
Mr Bey is a brave man.

